# Help Me Rhonda!!



## CESmoker (Jul 11, 2012)

so my girlfriend brought home buds fresh off the plants but first had stored them in a black trash bag in the trunk of her car for a day & 1/2. most of the buds have turned brownish and feel soft but no visible white mold..whats up with these brownish buds???? can they still be dried and smoked?  Thanks Responders!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 11, 2012)

dry'em then run a long wave uv black light across them with all other lighting off. Mold will glow greenish/yellow

p.s. :welcome: to Marijuana Passion, friend. :ciao: 

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 11, 2012)

:goodposting: Good advice and yes, welcome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2012)

I would be very very concerned about mold on bud that was left wet in a plastic bag in a trunk for a day and a half in the summer.


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would be very very concerned about mold on bud that was left wet in a plastic bag in a trunk for a day and a half in the summer.




:yeahthat:

That's some good advice too....


----------



## CESmoker (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you for all of your quick responses. Was feeling weird about the whole thing from the start, though it did seem to have a few good ones in there. At least they appear that way, UV light, CHECK! Thanks again guys -CESmoker


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure I would completely trust the black light thing.  I think that you could have other nasties like bud rot .  If you decide to go ahead, I would recommend breaking all the buds down completely to make sure that it dries completely and has no mold inside the bud.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 12, 2012)

:yeahthat: too...


----------

